# Fasting Day?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Should I do fasting day with Lucky an Dragon? Is it one day a week, Every Week? Thanks.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I fast my guys on Sunday. Many people fast their bettas once a week. It gives their systems a time out and get rid of any extra stuff, and is good especially if you have a guy that is prone to bloating. I will sometimes feed them a half of a parboiled pea the day before to clear out their system as well.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I do, personally. I've heard that it's a good idea because it helps prevent bloating in bettas. When you do it is entirely up to you (I do Friday because I'm so exhausted at the end of the week ;P).


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think I will do it every other week starting today. Thanks.


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know you should fast your betta. I overfed Zombie yesterday and today, so I think I'll fast him tomorrow... or should I wait.

I JUST got him from the pet store yesterday, and I don't know if, or when, they fed him. So should I feed him normally for this week and start fasting him next week or go ahead and fast him tomorrow?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sometimes I fast my guys and sometimes I don't. Usually though there's at least one day a week where I forget to feed them so it sort of happens naturally. I don't usually have problems with constipation or bloat.

My king will get fasted regularly because giants are prone to constipation after their first year so he will be on a special diet.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

JosShavaughn said:


> Wow, I didn't know you should fast your betta. I overfed Zombie yesterday and today, so I think I'll fast him tomorrow... or should I wait.
> 
> I JUST got him from the pet store yesterday, and I don't know if, or when, they fed him. So should I feed him normally for this week and start fasting him next week or go ahead and fast him tomorrow?


 I never feed bettas from pet stores the day I get them because I don't know when they were last fed. I would say fast Zombie today and feed him regularly from then on.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Sometimes I fast my guys and sometimes I don't. Usually though there's at least one day a week where I forget to feed them so it sort of happens naturally. I don't usually have problems with constipation or bloat.


Same here. Sometimes they don't get fed twice a day and sometimes they do. And sometimes I just don't feed them because I haven't fasted them in a little while. 

My SBD boy gets fed about every other day though.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I usually don't fast Alexander because He's so active and when I tried to he started laying on the bottom alot so I stopped doing it. So after that I haven't really fasted my bettas unless they look bloated. I do give peas once a week to my bettas though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I fast mine every Sunday.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I Sort of did fasting day yesterday. I couldn't stand not feeding Lucky and Dragon so I gave them 2 Pellets instead of 4 or 5.


----------

